# Norco SIX '08 Lager Hinterbau



## Robmosh (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

ich fahre ein Norco Six von 2008 und würde die Lager gerne mal wechseln.
Kann mir hier jemand mitteilen welche Lager ich brauch und wo ich die hergekommen?

Viele Grüße,

Robert


----------

